# Office XP/Word macro error message



## Cage72 (Nov 3, 2002)

Every time I use WORD I get a dialogue box saying something about macros right after the app has been opened. If this help on my system i have Adobe Acrobat 6.0 Professional. Is this something that can be undone by changing some preference/configuration setting with either or both programs? Iv'e included a Screen caputre of "Error Message". Thank in advance


Specs:

Intel P4 D845WN Mobo
Intel P4 1.5 CPU
640 SDRAM
Windows XP Home Edition


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

PDFMaker is a VBA macro for MS Word, Excel, and PowerPoint. Since it is a macro, it has the potential to clash with other macros you may have installed.

Try the following steps:

1. Go to C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\Startup

2. You should see PDFMaker.dot here. If you see any other files, move them out of the folder.

3. Go to %UserProfile%\Application data\Microsoft\Word\Startup. This folder should be empty.

4. Locate your NORMAL.DOT file and rename it. Call it NORMAL.OLD

5. Launch MS Word.

If Word opens without a compile error, one or more of the templates you removed is conflicting with PDFMaker. Or, there was a macro in your NORMAL.DOT template that was conflicting (Word automatically creates NORMAL.DOT if it is missing).

http://www.adobeforums.com/cgi-bin/[email protected]@.2ccd423d/2

I copy/pasted it, in case you cannot view the page. Also, that was for a confict with the file. You could remove the PDFMaker.dot out of there, and leave the rest in, if you don't use them.

Also, what do you have in that folder?

Regards

eddie


----------

